# CL Atl, Grizzly 17 in Bandsaw $550



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

GRIZZLY 17" WOOD/METAL BANDSAW MODEL G-0513 ,not mine but if in good shape its a good bandsaw at that price.


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 9, 2010)

Tommyt654 said:


> GRIZZLY 17" WOOD/METAL BANDSAW MODEL G-0513 ,not mine but if in good shape its a good bandsaw at that price.


At any price you might see if Grizzly can supply any parts if it breaks. I have a 5 year old bandsaw from them and they cant even supply a table insert to fit it, I had to have them made at a local machine shop. 
Allen


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Considering the 513s still in production I would think so.


----------

